# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Toad Poop.

## MyfrogGatsby

Okay, so, do any of your toads poop HUGE? It may be normal but it seems big when youre used to little green tree frog poops.

----------


## Jack

Yes they can. My cane toad used to do huge ones. As long as it came out ok and the toads fine then nothing to worry about.

----------


## MyfrogGatsby

Sweet thanks. I wasn't really worried cause he was doing fine but I figure it didnt hurt to ask. Do you have a fowler's toad? How much does yours eat?

----------


## Jack

> Sweet thanks. I wasn't really worried cause he was doing fine but I figure it didnt hurt to ask. Do you have a fowler's toad? How much does yours eat?


No I don't have a fowler's toad but I used to have a cane toad but had to sell it when I got my african bullfrog because they were both eating machines. People think african bullfrogs are the eating machines of the amphibian world but trust me they're not. This female cane toad could eat several boxes of crickets, locusts, waxworms, earthworms every night and the occasional mouse.

----------


## MyfrogGatsby

oh my goodness. I want an american bullfrog as my next frog. But this fowler's toad can eat like 7 crickets in one sitting. I'm just afraid he'll get impacted.

----------


## Jack

I doubt he will get impacted. BTW mine is an african bullfrog not an american.

----------


## MyfrogGatsby

I noticed. i was just saying. Some people think that the amounts of chitin from the crickets is too much for the frog to digest if they eat it in high volumes.

----------


## Jack

> I noticed. i was just saying. Some people think that the amounts of chitin from the crickets is too much for the frog to digest if they eat it in high volumes.


Oh sorry I thought you may not have noticed.  Just feed him a varied diet. The best food is night carwlers and roaches but crickets are fine.

----------


## Gail

Yes, my Fowler's & Southern are amazing poopers.  Sometimes I look into the viv and say WOW!!  I feed mostly roaches, and then butter and/or wax worms once a week, mine won't eat earth worms.  :Frown:  Occationally I feed crickets, but I just don't like to deal with them.  I also catch moths and will tong feed them to the toads when I can.  As long as he's pooping and it's well formed all is good.

----------


## Crystal

I have 2 american toads and the things that come out of them can seem massive!  Even my outdoor buddies leave giant presents.
Gail, they won't eat worms?  I thought I recalled otherwise.  My staple is still European night crawlers and they'll each eat as many as I give them in a sitting but I generally don't go above 3.  They have an easier time getting them rinsed, patted dry, and coated with calcium/d3, but they'll pounce on undusted with the same enthusiasm.  Outdoor toads go for them too. Impressive that they get them on 1st try cuz when Banjo was their size last yr, it took some time for her (and myself) to figure out how to get them into her face.
I doubt I'll ever do crickets again.  So bad at catching them from a bin that the last batch I had matured and drove me crazy with their chirping til I set them free.  Not really the best for them anyway so no great loss.  I do miss my dubia roaches tho.

----------


## Gail

Morph will occationally take one, but not my Fowler's, wish they would.  Now wax and butter worms they gobble up like candy.


> I have 2 american toads and the things that come out of them can seem massive!  Even my outdoor buddies leave giant presents.
> Gail, they won't eat worms?  I thought I recalled otherwise.  My staple is still European night crawlers and they'll each eat as many as I give them in a sitting but I generally don't go above 3.  They have an easier time getting them rinsed, patted dry, and coated with calcium/d3, but they'll pounce on undusted with the same enthusiasm.  Outdoor toads go for them too. Impressive that they get them on 1st try cuz when Banjo was their size last yr, it took some time for her (and myself) to figure out how to get them into her face.
> I doubt I'll ever do crickets again.  So bad at catching them from a bin that the last batch I had matured and drove me crazy with their chirping til I set them free.  Not really the best for them anyway so no great loss.  I do miss my dubia roaches tho.

----------


## Crystal

That's who I was thinking of.  My feeder ppl say they'll restock butter worms when weather cool, which is right around now.  Ordered more wax worms for reptiviting and they go nuts.  Literally hop around the tank like they're hopped up on something after eating them.  Greta loves em too, trying to fatten her up for upcoming hibernation.  Paul says I'm interfering with nature, I say that if someone comes to your house for dinner, it's rude not to feed them.   :Smile:

----------

